# i cell lipos



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hey all: I read that the '09 iic race will be using 1 cell lipos in the 1/12th classes and while this may be the wave of the future i didn't know any company had a production 1 cell lipo out yet only in testing phase as of now? Thanks for the info


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

SMC currently has had a 4000mah 25c battery available for months, and has a higher capacity battery coming. Thunder Power has a 5000mah coming to market very very soon. A couple other companies are rumored to have some coming now too. 

Speed Merchant and other companies are close to releasing lipo specific chassis'. The future is now dude. 

Ben


----------

